# Drive Ryan Gosling Watch Id



## TickTickBOOM! (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm new here but I too have a fetish for vintage and fanciful dress watches. I personally have a few watches in my collection but nothing spectacular. My latest accquisition is a vintage OLMA Carrevelle which I love. Great watch. I joined your forum here in pursuit of identifying the make of this particular watch. I don't have any information about the watch other than it is japanese movement. Please help me identify this watch. Any information you can provide regarding this watch will be greatly appreciated. Cheers!










http://uhrforum.de/noname-tangente-orion-stil-hau-t25716


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks as though it is likely a generic Asian type of watch.

Later,

William


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Interesting - as I'm sure you're aware the actual Ryan Gosling watch in Drive was a very fancy Patek Philippe, with a back story that he had supposedly inherited it from his long dead father. Here it is:










The watch you've posted looks like a homage of some sort, and an appealing one too since they've left it 'sterile' and unbranded. So often it's the dodgy brand name that spoils a homage, or else the sterile face seems to be missing something, but this one works. Hope someone can track it down.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

My mistake, apparently the watch was only a prop and didn't relate to any real Patek, so your photo isn't a homage. Odd that Patek Philippe allowed it really. The most similar actual PP watch is the Patek Philippe Calatrava 5196G.

There are similar looking 50s sub-second Omegas if you're after something 'real', but they tend to wear a bit small. I suggest you contact the person who posted that photo, in the dark corner of the web where you found it!


----------



## TickTickBOOM! (May 8, 2012)

Nein spreken ze Dutch. Hahaha. Actually I do have a finite vocabulary of German, so I could do so. But the post was made all the way back in '09 and he didn't seem to know what it was either, so I doubt trying would yeild any positive results. The prop watches were mostly replicas due to the rough 'n tumble nature some of the action sequences during filming to minimize the cost of having to replace a genuine PP time piece. So it's safe to say there was at least one "hero" genuine Patek Philippe piece as it was used in the movie's openning chase sequence. The same make watch above was used as a base for those replicas. Here is a screen used original PP piece which was customized.










I can't afford a genuine PP piece by a long shot, so that's out of the cards entirely. If anyone can ID/locate the above generic watch please let me know.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

The closest i can find after a quick search is this

*link removed*

*photo removed*


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

quite like that!


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

These are in the right zone. For me, JLC make the best looking sub-second watch at the moment, if money were no object. Since it is, the other two might be a reasonable alternative, if only they were a touch bigger.










But it would be worth tracking down the OP's mystery watch, as the quartz tick would be more or less invisible in the small seconds sub-dial. Hell of a watch for the â‚¬17 it was selling for! At that price I'd gladly have one too, if anyone could track it down.


----------



## TickTickBOOM! (May 8, 2012)

That one on the left is a pretty close call, but I'd prefer to wait for the correct watch to pop up. If anyone comes across this or anything like it please post. Cheers.


----------

